# Elk Carne Salada: Nice Pictures and Recipie



## lownslow (Jul 7, 2010)

This was based on Len Poli's recipe from this site.  Great site, you should check it out.  He is clear about not reproducing his recipes so let it be known that this is my own variation and is not his.

6lbselk or beef rump 6 2/3Ttender quick* 6 1/3tblk pepper coarse 2 2/3tgarlic powder 2 2/3t  rosemary 3 2/3tground sage 3 2/3tground bayleaf   2/3tground juniper berry 4cwater 4cwhite wine 
*I was out of tenderquick so I used  1-1/5t cure #1, 5t sugar, 5 T kosher salt

-Trim all fat and sliverskin

-(optional step) mix some of the cure with water, garlic powder and pepper and inject thickest parts.

-Rub with remaining dry ingredients, vacuum seal or tightly wrap and put in refrigerator for 2-8 hours.

-Place meat in good quality ziplock or vac. seal bag and add remaining water.

-Refrigerate for 12 days turning once per day

-Drain liquid and add wine to bag, refrigerate for 24 hours

-Drain wine and rinse off spices

-Place on rack in refrigerator (uncovered) with drip pan below, rest for 24 hours.

Your carne salada is now ready to enjoy.  It can now be sliced very thinly and eaten "raw" (my favorite), sliced and fried quickly in skillet or smoked and sliced.  It should be consumed within 30 days.
































The texture of the meat changes in a very amazing way, it becomes very buttery and tender.  For the rare meat lovers out there this is an amazing dish. 

Elk Carne Salada Carpaccio

scatter arugla leaves on plate

thinly sliced carne salada

shaved parmesean

chopped capers

sliced lemon

cracked black pepper

drizzle with olive oil.

People loose their minds when they are served this.  My wife doesn't like rare meat but she loves this dish.  It is so good you won't believe it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 7, 2010)

Do you have to do it with game meat or can you do it with some lean beef. It looks awesome and I would try that any day. But then I do like raw venson too.


----------



## lownslow (Jul 7, 2010)

The original recipe calls for beef rump roast.  I'm sure it would be great that way too.


----------



## lownslow (Jul 10, 2010)

Tried cutting up and hitting it in a very hot pan very quickly, mixed with some sauted greens.  Funny but it seems more salty when it is cooked but also very good.


----------



## lownslow (Jul 25, 2010)

Here is something I put together for a party.  I have no idea what to call it, it was kind of like a guacamole with finely chopped carne salada. 

-Thinly slice then finely chop the carne salada

-Chopped capers

-Chopped parsley and cilantro

-Lemon juice

-Olive oil

-Avacado

-Parmesean cheese

-Black pepper







I put it out with some crackers and some slices of french bread.  Most were a little reluctant to try it since the meat is uncooked but everyone who did didn't leave the bowl for a while.  By the end everyone tried it and loved it.  It was gone quickly.

It was really easy to make and really good.  I will definitely make this one again.


----------

